# Which IP adress is visible to my college WIFI server????



## Harsh Pranami (Jan 4, 2013)

Hi friends. My college has a wifi server on campus through which I can access internet anytime. Now today i connected to college wifi and opened this url What Is My IP Address? Lookup IP, Hide IP, Change IP, Trace IP and more...  .It displayed my ip address as 58.85.445.12 (not exact). Now I opened this website *www.toothboiler.com/ which is internet censorship bypassing site and then opened whatismyipaddress.com by entering the url in toothboiler.com url box. SUrprisingly my ip showed as 68.23.120.14. Now this is my question. If i continue using internet through toothboiler.com then which ip address will be visible to my college wifi server??? The 58.85.445.12 or 68.23.120.14?? This is not for any illegal purpose. Just for knowledge. Thankss


----------



## tkin (Jan 4, 2013)

Well, your college wifi router will know your MAC address, and that's a fixed hardware address. The 58.85.445.12 is your ip address assigned BY the router itself, so if anyone wants to look up on you they can see your mac address and then check pc's to find out which pc has that address(they would require access to your PC in order to check mac, without access they can just know the mac but not know which PC it corresponds to).

PS: toothboiler accepts connections from your pc via the router and reroutes it from its own ip address, so external sites will see that address, toothboiler will see your original ip adress, and the router will see your mac address.

Simplified diagram:
PC->Wifi Router->Toothboiler->Internet.


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Jan 4, 2013)

Sorry I don't know much. What do u mean by mac address? Does that mean the router will be able to see the 58.85.445.12 irrespective of whether I use toothboiler or not???


----------



## tkin (Jan 4, 2013)

Harsh Pranami said:


> Sorry I don't know much. What do u mean by mac address? Does that mean the router will be able to see the 58.85.445.12 irrespective of whether I use toothboiler or not???


MAC is a unique hardware address, every device that connects to the internet has one, the router will see this address, always, the 58.85.445.12 is assigned BY the router itself, the router does not need to see it as it always sees your MAC address.
en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MAC_address

Its a bit complicated to explain like this, but here's a scenario, the router admin will see which mac addresses are connected to the router at any time, and if he has access to networking tools he could know what site a user visits, what he can't know is which student's pc the mac id's correspond to, unless he manually check each pc for the mac id.


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Jan 4, 2013)

Got it. Thankssss. Very very thankss. But one last question. Facebook is blocked using fortiguard web filtering. But when it is opened through toothboiler it gets opened. HOw??? I mean if toothboiler works after the connection has routed from wifi router then the request to open facebook should get blocked at the router itself?? But very very thanks for solving my curiosity..


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 4, 2013)

simple web filtering only blocks url's which you type in address bar.once you opened the toothboiler site it doesn't matter what url you type in box at toothboiler site because for fortiguard you are browsing toothboiler site which it does not block.your request to open facebook executes at toothboiler site not before that so it is not blocked.some web filtering softwares also blocks proxy sites like toothboiler too so in that case you can't even open the toothboiler like sites.hope this answers your query.

P.S.to know exactly which site you visit using proxy sites you need access logs of proxy site detailing connecting ip addresses(inbound & outbound)with time stamps & access logs of your college router assuming both are saved for long terms which i seriously doubt.


----------



## tkin (Jan 4, 2013)

Harsh Pranami said:


> Got it. Thankssss. Very very thankss. But one last question. Facebook is blocked using fortiguard web filtering. But when it is opened through toothboiler it gets opened. HOw??? I mean if toothboiler works after the connection has routed from wifi router then the request to open facebook should get blocked at the router itself?? But very very thanks for solving my curiosity..


As whitestar said, internet access can be blocked by using ip filtering or url filtering, both will be useless as the monitor will see a connection between you and toothboiler site and transactions between these two, it can't see what happens between toothboiler and fb itself, hence you can bypass its filters.


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Jan 7, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> simple web filtering only blocks url's which you type in address bar.once you opened the toothboiler site it doesn't matter what url you type in box at toothboiler site because for fortiguard you are browsing toothboiler site which it does not block.your request to open facebook executes at toothboiler site not before that so it is not blocked.some web filtering softwares also blocks proxy sites like toothboiler too so in that case you can't even open the toothboiler like sites.hope this answers your query.
> 
> P.S.to know exactly which site you visit using proxy sites you need access logs of proxy site detailing connecting ip addresses(inbound & outbound)with time stamps & access logs of your college router assuming both are saved for long terms which i seriously doubt.





tkin said:


> As whitestar said, internet access can be blocked by using ip filtering or url filtering, both will be useless as the monitor will see a connection between you and toothboiler site and transactions between these two, it can't see what happens between toothboiler and fb itself, hence you can bypass its filters.



Thank you both. Very very thanks for enlightening me.


----------

